# Gauss



## PINTOR (25. Feb 2011)

Moin, ich bin dabei das Gausverfahren zu Programmieren und komme nach dem einlesen und der Ausgabe nicht weiter!


```
package Gauss;
import java.io.IOException;
import oop.inout.IO;
public class ProgrammGauss {

	
	public static void main(String[] args) throws IOException {
		
		//DEKLARATION
	
		//DIMENSION FESTLEGEN
		System.out.print("Erfassen Sie die Anzahl an Gleichungen die erfassst werden sollen: ");
		int dimension = IO.readInteger();
		//DEKLARATION ARRAY
		double [][] a = new double[dimension][dimension];
		double [] b = new double [dimension];
		//ERFASSUNG DER GLEICHUNGEN
		IO.EinlesenGauss(a);
		//ERFASSUNG DER LÖSUNG DER GLEICHUNGEN
		IO.einlesenZahlen(b);
		//AUSGABE KOIFFIZIENT
		IO.ausgebenGauss(a,b);
	
		
	}

}
```

Wie soll ich die Rechnung machen?


----------



## XHelp (25. Feb 2011)

Was sollen die Methode sein? :bahnhof:


----------



## PINTOR (25. Feb 2011)

Ich möchte am Ende nur noch eine Ausgabe der Lösung! :rtfm:

Die Rechnungen an sich kenne ich.. aber ich weiß nicht wie ich die Rechnungen auf dem Programm anwenden soll!


----------



## XHelp (25. Feb 2011)

Aber was ist denn oop.inout.OOP? Was genau hast du denn bis jetzt alles am Code geschrieben?


----------



## PINTOR (25. Feb 2011)

Ich habe das einlesen, also die Größe des Array und die Ausgabe :

Erfassen Sie die Anzahl an Gleichungen die erfassst werden sollen: 3

Erfassen Sie die Koeffizienten: 1
Erfassen Sie die Koeffizienten: 2
Erfassen Sie die Koeffizienten: 3
Erfassen Sie die Koeffizienten: 4
Erfassen Sie die Koeffizienten: 5
Erfassen Sie die Koeffizienten: 6
Erfassen Sie die Koeffizienten: 7
Erfassen Sie die Koeffizienten: 9
Erfassen Sie die Koeffizienten: 1

Geben Sie die 1. Lösungszahl ein: 8
Geben Sie die 2. Lösungszahl ein: 7
Geben Sie die 3. Lösungszahl ein: 6

 1.0	 2.0	 3.0	 | 	8.0
 4.0	 5.0	 6.0	 | 	7.0
 7.0	 9.0	 1.0	 | 	6.0


----------



## the GINI the M (25. Feb 2011)

Tja, jetzt fängt's halt mit der Mathe an.

Der Gauss ist in den meisten Mathe-Büchern bereits algorithmisch spezifiziert, sollte eigentlich kein so grosser Challenge sein?
Überleg Dir doch mal, wie Du von der dritten Gleichung 7/4 der zweiten abziehen könntest und von der zweiten 4mal die erste...


----------



## Blakh (25. Feb 2011)

Da gibts soviele Sachen dazu und Beispielprogramme:

Let me google that for you


----------



## the GINI the M (25. Feb 2011)

Wa...? So cool, das mit dem googlen muss ich mir merken. Coole Sache!


----------



## Jango (25. Feb 2011)

XHelp hat gesagt.:


> Was sollen die Methode sein? :bahnhof:



Plural und Singular so dicht nebeneinander, dass der Satz keinen Sinn mehr ergibt? XHelp' dir erst mal selber...


----------



## XHelp (25. Feb 2011)

Jango hat gesagt.:


> Plural und Singular so dicht nebeneinander, dass der Satz keinen Sinn mehr ergibt? XHelp' dir erst mal selber...



Oh… es tut mir unheimlich leid, dass ich es gewagt habe einen Tippfehler in meinem Post zu übersehen. Dieser ist natürlich so gravierend, dass sich dadurch völlig der Sinn der Aussage entzieht. Man muss natürlich jeden noch so kleinen Post mehrmals durchlesen, bevor man ihn abschickt. Ich dir sehr dankbar, dass du mich auf diesen enormen Fehler hingewiesen hast.


----------



## Jango (25. Feb 2011)

XHelp hat gesagt.:


> Dieser ist natürlich so gravierend, dass sich dadurch völlig der Sinn der Aussage entzieht.



Richtig, gut erkannt. Deshalb hab ich's erwähnt. Schön, lernwillige Leute zu treffen.


----------

